# Frenched Rack of Lamb



## firewife (Dec 28, 2014)

I picked up one of these little beauties at Costco today.  Before I got my smoker, I used to marinate them and sear them up on my gas grill...  but now, of course, I want to smoke it.

Recommendations for smoking temp and wood type?  What temp do you pull it off for medium rare, and do you do anything to sear it after?

Thanks and happy new year!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd say that you could marinate just like you did for grilling. I'd run the smoker around 250­°-265° For medium-rare you are looking at around 145° for lamb. You could sear after the smoke. Id you did I'd pull the lamb from the smoker around 130°-135°. For wood I'd use something mild like apple, peach, pecan, or alder.


----------



## zzrguy (Jun 15, 2015)

I want some lamb.


----------

